# kioti frustration!!



## vegatxkioti

I am replacing the front drive shaft. seems simple enough im lost on the circle clip? any help on how to put it together i sure would apprecisate


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Not familiar with it at all, but wanted to welcome you to the forum!


----------



## mpham

If it's the half moon ones they just get tapped with a hammer onto the outside. If it is the round internal ones you push the cap just below the groove and then squeeze the clip with a side cutter pliers or waterpump/adjustable pliers. then put them into the groove and release.


----------

